# Owens Dog Boxes



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone use these? How is the insulation? I'm eyeballing the single dog 4 seasons.










Any other brand recommendations?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have the box in the picture and am very pleased with it and we have a hot environment. [I worried about ventilation but went on the advice of others with aluminum boxes]

I have seen folks park them in the direct sun no problem. Mine is under a camper and I run two 02 cool fans in the summer. The insulation is minimal. I have used the winter window covers though.

For the money, I think it is the best crate out there. Note - I said FOR THE MONEY - you *can* get a better crate for about twice the price.

Things I like
-welded, not rivited or screwed construction
-slam latch
-locking latch
-very comfortable (I got the big one)
-sturdy
-welded handles
-Nice height for standing [a consideration for air transport and my dog may be in this crate all day at a search or training]***

Things I don't like
-No floor pan and the size won't fit anything standard
-If you do get a spill I guess it would just run out the bottom (no way it would hold liquid)
-I would like a window on the back even though my dog is, in fact, as cool if not cooler than in my open wire crate.

Now you do have to pay freight to ship it and that adds about $50. [I had mine shipped to a freight depot, not my house which costs more]-This well be true for any welded aluminum crate



***As a cadaver dog, I take him to all of our searches in case he is needed but more often he may spend 8 hours in the crate with the truck in the direct sun with only ocassional breaks {obviously being monitored}


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks! My dog will also spend quite a bit of time in it driving here and there and with full days of training. I am also considering the Professional series.










Fortunately I think I have a distributor of these about an hour away from me so I will be able to look them over before buying and avoid freight costs if I do buy. I keep coming back to these because of their size and ventilation as compared to other models. I'm in Texas. It's hot. I think it has come down to these or going the custom $2,000+ route because if I'm going to spend $1700 on a crate alone what's an extra few hundred to add some really nice features like an undermount drawer.  Hopefully the distributor has them both in stock so I can take a look today.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I do have to say I worry about the first one I posted being acceptable for air travel due to only half the door having ventilation.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Argh, the distributor does not keep them in stock. They have to be ordered.

A concern I have with the second model is that so much ventilation will defeat one of the functional aspects of the aluminum in that there is not much surface area to help keep him cool.

See, this is why I can't have kids. I can't even make a decision on a dog crate!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had my dog in the first one on a sunny 103 degree day with the fans going and the truck in the direct sun (white camper shell with full side windoors). I monitored him like a hawk and he was just fine. We were at water training for 6 hours that day and the dogs were working. Now it was not humid and they were getting wet.

We get hot here and very humid. South Texas is a little hotter on average.

90-95 degree days don't present any unusual challenges. Normally my dog starts panting in the crate around 93.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Good to know. Thanks so much!

Anyone have experience, personal or through the grapevine, with the TriState k9 crates?

Aluminum K9 Crates and Canine Containers


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

On another forum one person really sung their praises. THey look good.
Several others prefer a continuous weld {rivited construction vs welded}
[and that is grapevine]


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Owens Dog Box*

Owens Dog Box

One of the big benefits of working with an Owens Dealer is you can get
expert advice and recommendations. One area that we see all
the time is sizing the dog box for the dog, owner and application. There
are a few key areas to keep in mind. What kind a vehicle do
you drive? SUV, Truck, SWAT Unit, Mini-Van etc. What kind of
climate do you operate in? Hot, Cold, Moderate? Distance you are
driving with the dog? Comfort is a key factor. How many dogs are
you transporting? Do you want or need storage? These are
all good factors to consider and discuss.

If you need help sizing your dog box let us know.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

In Manor. Great quality. Don't own one (considering) but know a few who have them....

Kustom Krates home page


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I oredered my 2nd owens about a week ago.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Coincidentally I did go with Kustom Krates. They are just 3 hours from me. I don't have the crate yet, it's being built. I added a custom feature.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Jess, long time no c! What custom feature did you get?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

jesusica said:


> Coincidentally I did go with Kustom Krates. They are just 3 hours from me. I don't have the crate yet, it's being built. I added a custom feature.


I am jealous. My breeder has a 5 crate custom job for her van. The crates stack on top of each other and latch down like a cube to form a solid one piece object. Extremely nice, well thought out. I am very picky and know a bit about welding and love the 3 crates I have seen from them.

What model did you go with and what options? Stock or custom fit? For what vehicle.

I have a yukon (03) that I would like to get a dual crate for or at least a single that can expand into a dual. With storage drawers and the open vent top...problem I am worried about, is that I will get a new vehicle (prob another yukon) in a year or so and need it to fit both...

man, did I say I am jealous of you?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

what really gets me, is that owens and tri state don't show a crate with a slide out pan. Guess their clients never get motion sick.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I only have one dog that I work so he is the only one routinely in my car. I drive an '07 Tahoe and got their standard crate but with ventilation on all 4 sides rather than just 3, the black flush handles, leash hook, and most importantly the ability to slide in a piece of plexiglass or similar material onto the inside of the door, like this:















http://www.k9power.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/1746/image/2799/

That was part of what led me to go the custom route because my dog was an escape artist not long ago. He grabs crate doors and pulls them in. His current crate has wood covering the door from the inside and rebar through the front to keep him from punching the door out. I haven't had any problems with him in a while so I think he's reformed but I didn't want to buy a fancy crate and have him revert back to his old ways with no way to stop him. He's had dental work for the damage he did escaping all the crates and also for the canine he broke while working so protecting his teeth is very important to me. His current crate is just not good with the heat because of the wood so I had to get him something with more ventilation.

I've never had a dog mess a crate in a car so I'm actually not big on the slideout. I almost had them remove it from the plans. Seems like it would be a hassle more than anything but we'll see. Also toyed with the idea of an undermount drawer (top drawer not really usable with a Tahoe) but decided against it because it wouldn't have been tall enough to make worthwhile. As much as I would have loved it, I didn't do the storage area adjacent to the crate because I will have another dog in the future and will need that space for another crate.

Because Kustom Krates aren't exactly cheap, I really wanted to go ahead and get something approved for international air travel but all the t's and i's to cross and dot made it unrealistic. Could have done it but no guarantee it would meet specifications for the next dog and it wouldn't have been a great fit in my car for routine use.

I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

To me, the plex is overkill with a locking door, but you know your escape artist the best!

I have never had an adult dog mess in a crate in a car, plenty of puppies get sick or a dog barf water that they chugged. I have seen the slideouts, they lock in place, they are nice.

Sounds well thought out...don't forget pics!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh I'm not worried about him getting out of the crate. I'm worried about what he could do to his mouth while trying to get out.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

jesusica said:


> Oh I'm not worried about him getting out of the crate. I'm worried about what he could do to his mouth while trying to get out.


Understood! Teeth are not cheap!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My owens has a locking door and, after having had about $500 worth of gear stolen from a vehicle during a search ....... I don't usually lock the crate if he is not working but you know......plus you can put gear in it if the dog is out.

So, no, it is not overkill. At least my dog was with me when the gear was stolen but we had carpooled and it was in a mini van that had been left unlocked so people could come and go.

Now I leave a copy of the key (one that won't drive the vehcile) behind and hidden so if someone needs access they can radio me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thought I would add a picture of my truck setup (just got my 2nd box in place)

The boxes sit on plywood supported by a high rise heavy duty (mid support) queen size bed frame - plenty of storage underneath. There is rubber matting from tractor supply on top of the plywood. A 12 inch wide section is removable and is supported by wood as the bed frame is not long enough to go to the back of the truck bed - also to get the boxes out you need to pull that section out so you can tilt the boxes.

My 12 volt extra battery is behind the dog boxes though I may move that to under the platform so I can move the boxes back further.

The dog ramp will fit between the boxes when collapsed - I only recently started using a ramp after looking at the arthritic evolution (shoulders) of a teammates dog.

Not in picture - the side fans (2 02 cools powered with 12 volt marine on each side)

When I go I can lock the tailgate and folks cannot get under. Can also lock the dog boxes if need be.

The setup is very cool in the summer. In the winter I can slide the window guards in place on the owens and make it even cozier. Sorry for the blurry phone picture. It was late in the day.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*The Kustom Krate is here!*

Woot! Love it! Absolutely thrilled with it so far. First use is tomorrow morning.

Before, with wood on the inside of the door so he can't pull it in and if you'll notice on the picture's right side there is also wood covering the side ventilation. So basically very limited ventilation in triple digit temps.









After:









You can see the mounted water pail.









Closeup of the custom removable plexiglass insert to protect his teeth in case he decides to try to break out. I'll leave it in for at least a couple of weeks and then take it out and see how he does. He's been fine in Frankencrate but want to make sure that carries over to the new crate.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

The plexi looks much nicer than the one in the photo you originally posted. I am impressed!!! Looks good for his size!

Those built-in water pails are the best. My pup dumped her bowl in the back of the yukon on the way home. Sometimes I think she is part lab...

Now will he work as well since he is not in your old sweatbox?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So when are you getting the custom drawers to match


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

First use was a smashing success.  He was not panting at all each time I pulled him out to work.

If not for the finger and nose prints you can't even tell there's plexiglass in the door. It looks really sharp.

My plastic drawers work great so I can't justify the mega cost of custom drawers. They definitely look sharp but that's the only advantage I can think that they have over my current setup. Of course I would love to have sharp looking drawers.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to love the Owens Dog Box quality. By the way they make fan units and floor mats for those if that is of interest.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a leerburg for $700. welded, open bars rather than closed in, very sturdy. 

I love it. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got in my Owens Pro last week. Set me back about $770 but I love it. Auron came threw a plastic crate in motel one time. Maid would have had a stroke if she had walked in!!LOL He isn't coming threw this crate. Love the water bucket and the removable floor tray for clean up!


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Owens Dog Box Dealer*

We carry the full line of Owens Dog Boxes feel free to call


----------

